# Proposta raduno sole donne



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

... tutte a casa di Minerva:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... tutte a casa di Minerva:mrgreen:


Liguria ??? Ma Min ci impallina appena ci scorge all'orizzonte :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Liguria ??? Ma Min ci impallina appena ci scorge all'orizzonte :mrgreen:



:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2014)

non voglio morire così, impallinata. Se andassimo tutte da Fiammetta? M'è pure vicina, ma non lo dico per questo, no, no :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (29 Gennaio 2014)

ma i cani 
so possono portare?


----------



## Principessa (29 Gennaio 2014)

Io ci sto. E tornerei volentieri dalle parti
di Fiammetta  anche se non è proprio dietro l'angolo.


----------



## profumodispezie (29 Gennaio 2014)

Piacerebbe...


----------



## Innominata (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fino a PerugiA ci arrivo, anzi fino a Firenze, dopo lo sapete che c'ho la colonia e mi viene difficile...


----------



## Fantastica (29 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva non risponde, ci sdegna proprio.

Comunque, la proposta è vera, e a metà strada mi pare ragionevole. Firenze è ottimamente servita dal treno per le fanciulle che vengono dal nord e per quelle che vengono dal sud. Per chi viene dal centro meno ben servita, ma chi viene dal centro ha il vantaggio d'essere più vicina. E poi si mangia bene e si beve meglio. E poi ha talmente tante cose belle, da farci passare una giornata infiocchettata anche se ci stiamo antipatiche, cosa di cui mi permetto di dubitare. Vietato portare qualsiavoglia maschio, figli compresi:smile:


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

mmmhhhh otto ore ... un po' tanti, per una giornata ...
potrei lavorare. c'è un treno, che è quasi diretto. 

ma dipende anche dal giorno ... 
almeno due giorni a Firenze ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Minerva non risponde, ci sdegna proprio.
> 
> Comunque, la proposta è vera, e a metà strada mi pare ragionevole. Firenze è ottimamente servita dal treno per le fanciulle che vengono dal nord e per quelle che vengono dal sud. Per chi viene dal centro meno ben servita, ma chi viene dal centro ha il vantaggio d'essere più vicina. E poi si mangia bene e si beve meglio. E poi ha talmente tante cose belle, da farci passare una giornata infiocchettata anche se ci stiamo antipatiche, cosa di cui mi permetto di dubitare. Vietato portare qualsiavoglia maschio, figli compresi:smile:


Ah per me potete venire pure a Perugia che non vi impallino vi porto a mangiare in un posto discreto anche per le vegetariane .... Firenze ovvio che per me sia abbordabile come Roma .... Ari buongiorno ... Vedo che Min non si è pronunciata :carneval: Secondo me stava caricando l'arma :carneval:MIN SCHERZO :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Fino a PerugiA ci arrivo, anzi fino a Firenze, dopo lo sapete che c'ho la colonia e mi viene difficile...


Ma tu sei pugliese ?


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu sei pugliese ?


Come l'hai pensato:singleeye:? Sono Brigante, di origini tra Stato Pontificio e Regno Borbonico. Ora so che non leggi tutto JB. Lui ha argomentato e concluso sul mio paese di nascita indovinando con lo scarto di pochissimi chilometri.
Pero' vivo a Roma da quasi 35 anni ed è esattamente il posto dove ho sempre desiderato vivere:up:.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

Un'alternativa potrebbe essere Bologna, o anche Roma.Tutte le strade portano a Roma, si sa. Anche io penserei, come sienne, di piazzarci, per quelle di noi che non possono correre o non vogliono, una notte in mezzo. E aspetterei i profumi della primavera, anche.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Minerva non risponde, ci sdegna proprio.
> 
> Comunque, la proposta è vera, e a metà strada mi pare ragionevole. Firenze è ottimamente servita dal treno per le fanciulle che vengono dal nord e per quelle che vengono dal sud. Per chi viene dal centro meno ben servita, ma chi viene dal centro ha il vantaggio d'essere più vicina. E poi si mangia bene e si beve meglio. E poi ha talmente tante cose belle, da farci passare una giornata infiocchettata anche se ci stiamo antipatiche, cosa di cui mi permetto di dubitare. Vietato portare qualsiavoglia maschio, figli compresi:smile:


Da Roma a Firenze il treno superdirettissimo impiega 1h e 25 minuti! E' una spola poco faticosa che ogni tanto faccio. Certo, i figli tutti nel Gattile confortevole della piazza romana!


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhhh otto ore ... un po' tanti, per una giornata ...
> potrei lavorare. c'è un treno, che è quasi diretto.
> ...


Prima week amichette a Roma.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ah bellooo...se lo fate quando capito in italia vengo piu che volentieri.
Un po ovunque....ma nn troppo nord o troppo sud.
Tra firenze bologna e perugia io quoto tutte..


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Come l'hai pensato:singleeye:? Sono Brigante, di origini tra Stato Pontificio e Regno Borbonico. Ora so che non leggi tutto JB. Lui ha argomentato e concluso sul mio paese di nascita indovinando con lo scarto di pochissimi chilometri.
> Pero' vivo a Roma da quasi 35 anni ed è esattamente il posto dove ho sempre desiderato vivere:up:.


Boh mi è venuto così.... Ehm si non è che leggo tutto tutto di nessuno in particolare compreso supersimpa... Ah be allora si può fare :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prima week amichette a Roma.
> :mrgreen:




Ciao 

tu verresti? ... 
su, abbiamo da fare ... 


sienne


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prima week amichette a Roma.
> :mrgreen:


:bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prima week amichette a Roma.
> :mrgreen:


:ballo::ballo::ballo::festa::ballo::ballo::ballo:


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

dov'è che si va?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> dov'è che si va?


da Roma a Firenze max., passando per l'Umbria, è bbono tutto 

centro Italia for ever :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Prima week amichette a Roma.
> :mrgreen:



Ciao 


:mrgreen: ... non capisco mai niente!


e vai!!!!! :up:

sienne


Innominata ha detto:


> :bravooo::bravooo:





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :ballo::ballo::ballo::festa::ballo::ballo::ballo:




Ciao 


:bravooo::strepitoso: ... 


bene ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un'alternativa potrebbe essere Bologna, o anche Roma.Tutte le strade portano a Roma, si sa. Anche io penserei, come sienne, di piazzarci, per quelle di noi che non possono correre o non vogliono, una notte in mezzo. E aspetterei i profumi della primavera, anche.


come postaVVVi nell'altro 3d: io l'anno scorso avevo lanciato l'idea per il trady raduno solo ragazze al Cosmoprof le date: dal  04/04/2014 a 07/04/2014.
... che ne dite?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come postaVVVi nell'altro 3d: io l'anno scorso avevo lanciato l'idea per il trady raduno solo ragazze al Cosmoprof le date: dal  04/04/2014 a 07/04/2014.
> ... che ne dite?


io temo che Inno non possa. Troppo lontano, dunque troppo tempo per raggiungere il posto e poi tornare (non credo possa sparire per 2 giorni). Se è così, bisogna trovare altra location più vicina a lei.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> dov'è che si va?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come postaVVVi nell'altro 3d: io l'anno scorso avevo lanciato l'idea per il trady raduno solo ragazze al Cosmoprof le date: dal  04/04/2014 a 07/04/2014.
> ... che ne dite?


Carino, ma al Cosmo c'è parecchio casino oltre che tantissimo da sentire, provare, toccare, sniffare...si chiacchiera poco e ci ci sente poco...poi ci vanno sempre delle mie carissime amichette di altroforum e dovrei scacciarle:sonar::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come postaVVVi nell'altro 3d: io l'anno scorso avevo lanciato l'idea per il trady raduno solo ragazze al Cosmoprof le date: dal  04/04/2014 a 07/04/2014.
> ... che ne dite?


ovvio che mi dirai dove pranzerete....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (30 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio che mi dirai dove pranzerete....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


NO


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io temo che Inno non possa. Troppo lontano, dunque troppo tempo per raggiungere il posto e poi tornare (non credo possa sparire per 2 giorni). Se è così, bisogna trovare altra location più vicina a lei.


Sparire per due giorni solo se litigo di bruttissimo, e poi in genere vado a dormire in gran segreto all'hotel che sta a 100 metri di fronte casa


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ovvio che mi dirai dove pranzerete....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ennò :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò :mrgreen:


donna vi troverei..nn sarebbe difficile....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Sparire per due giorni solo se litigo di bruttissimo, e poi in genere vado a dormire in gran segreto all'hotel che sta a 100 metri di fronte casa


eh, avevo capito :smile:

per me, è importantissimo che tu ci sia, dunque va bene qualsiasi altro posto. Ma deve esserci pure Sbri. Le voglio tutte 

Brunetta si infila in macchina con Tebe e viene. Altrimenti botte.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, avevo capito :smile:
> 
> per me, è importantissimo che tu ci sia, dunque va bene qualsiasi altro posto. Ma deve esserci pure Sbri. Le voglio tutte
> 
> Brunetta si infila in macchina con Tebe e viene. Altrimenti botte.


Brunetta l'avevo prenotata tempo fa. Quindi verrà con l'associazione da te proposta, e arriveranno tutte replete e intrise della lunga e reciproca interazione autostradale, intebate e imbrunettate alla grandissima:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Brunetta l'avevo prenotata tempo fa. Quindi verrà con l'associazione da te proposta, e arriveranno tutte replete e intrise della lunga e reciproca interazione autostradale, intebate e imbrunettate alla grandissima:up:



:up::up::up:

sarà una memorabile giornata, non vedo l'ora :ballo::ballo::festa::festa::ballo::ballo:

basta (solo?) scegliere dove e quando. :singleeye:

Edit: e visto che ci sono, caricano pure Farfalla, altrimenti botte pure a lei :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ma Fanta? Da quale covo d'aquile viene?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna vi troverei..nn sarebbe difficile....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sì... ma io ti conosco, mascherina:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io temo che Inno non possa. Troppo lontano, dunque troppo tempo per raggiungere il posto e poi tornare (non credo possa sparire per 2 giorni). Se è così, bisogna trovare altra location più vicina a lei.



Da quale parte del mondo viene?

Io se ce la faccio puo darsi che vengo ...


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Firenze inlove o anche Bologna!


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2014)

ma Oscuro c'è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma Oscuro c'è?


tu hai salutato US? o hai occhi solo per JB, eh?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Da quale parte del mondo viene?
> 
> Io se ce la faccio puo darsi che vengo ...



luna, certo che vieni, che diamine!!! Inno sta a Roma e Bo è troppo lontana per lei. Direi che da Firenze compresa in giù è tutto buono

Edit: addirittura proporrei, per chi viene da sud (Roma) di saltare su un treno qualsiasi verso Orte (40 min) che poi le carico io (anche per me è mezz'oretta) e andiamo su in macchina, facendo la A1, se la meta è Firenze, o E45 etc se è Perugia. O anche Siena, perché no (ma è infognatella). O Orvieto, ma poi mi dite che faccio proposte di parte


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> luna, certo che vieni, che diamine!!! Inno sta a Roma e Bo è troppo lontana per lei. Direi che da Firenze compresa in giù è tutto buono


porella, se gliela spostiamo ancora più giù ...


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu hai salutato US? o hai occhi solo per JB, eh?



sì ho già salutato

ma perchè, Joey non lo avete ancora buttato fuori?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> luna, certo che vieni, che diamine!!! Inno sta a Roma e Bo è troppo lontana per lei. Direi che da Firenze compresa in giù è tutto buono



bhè insomma no è che sia cosi vicina anche a me ...
sono sui 400km...
non penso che neanche ci sia freccia rossa da quella parte
farei prima ad andare a Roma che in tre ore ci arriva...


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> porella, se gliela spostiamo ancora più giù ...


guarda, per me Firenze va benissimo. Una fatica in giornata fra andare e tornare, ma del tutto accettabile, specie se carico qualcuno e così almeno chiacchiero (leggi l'edit)


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Dai venite tutte a Roma.......pazze :spesa:


Buone, buone....ora mi dileguo da questo thread


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> bhè insomma no è che sia cosi vicina anche a me ...
> sono sui 400km...
> non penso che neanche ci sia freccia rossa da quella parte
> farei prima ad andare a Roma che in tre ore ci arriva...



eh, ancora meglio, per me. Vediamo cosa dicono le altre, le nordiche come te


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> bhè insomma no è che sia cosi vicina anche a me ...
> sono sui 400km...
> non penso che neanche ci sia freccia rossa da quella parte
> farei prima ad andare a Roma che in tre ore ci arriva...


 certo che c'è frecciarossa


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dai venite tutte a Roma.......pazze :spesa:
> 
> 
> Buone, buone....ora mi dileguo da questo thread


Un paio di uomini servirebbero per reggere gli striscioni di benvenute alla Stazione, e poi per riarrotolarli e portarseli via appena dopo i saluti.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> certo che c'è frecciarossa
> View attachment 8126



si ho guardato  ora 
2 ore e un quarto
va benissimo
ci metto quasi quasi di più ad arrivare a torino
quindi anche da roma a bologna...
più o meno ci sara la stessa distanza


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un paio di uomini servirebbero per reggere gli striscioni di benvenute alla Stazione, e poi per riarrotolarli e portarseli via appena dopo i saluti.


Cosa ci scriviamo sopra ?


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosa ci scriviamo sopra ?


Spero non Tradimento (punto net).


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Spero non Tradimento (punto net).


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensavo proprio a quello invece 

Punto di accoglienza partecipanti raduno TRADIMENTO. 

Uno striscione bello grosso e visibile sotto lo SKY Lounge della Stazione Termini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> si ho guardato ora
> 2 ore e un quarto
> va benissimo
> ci metto quasi quasi di più ad arrivare a torino
> ...


tutte le ferrovie portano a Bo, fino a qui non ci piove.
ma è anche vero che tutte le ferrovie partono da BO, quindi... ditemi voi.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosa ci scriviamo sopra ?


Ciao,cosa proponi? ... Tutta un orecchio ... sienne


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutte le ferrovie portano a Bo, fino a qui non ci piove.
> ma è anche vero che tutte le ferrovie partono da BO, quindi... ditemi voi.



un po come tutte le strade portano a roma
interessante ...non la sapevo...


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Pensavo proprio a quello invece
> 
> ...


In effetti...perché anche "Raduno per sole Donne" su telone sorretto da uomini darebbe adito a chiacchiere negli astanti. Ma tanto poi ve lo portate via a un deposito lontano e nessuno ci farebbe più caso.


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Anche "C O R N U T E" non sarebbe male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Anche "C O R N U T E" non sarebbe male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No. Per quello prepariamo dei badge da attaccare al vestito.

Tradita.
Traditrice.
Seriale.




Minerva.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Anche "C O R N U T E" non sarebbe male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao


:rotfl::rotfl: ... 


ma non lo siamo tutte ... 

un'altra proposta ... o un'aggiunta ... 


sienne


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Per quello prepariamo dei badge da attaccare al vestito.
> 
> Tradita.
> Traditrice.
> ...



:rotfl:


Io mi preparo un gagliardetto con scritto VFC :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Anche "C O R N U T E" non sarebbe male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh ma non vale per tutte. Che fai, discrimini?
Potremmo simulare un funs club...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Pensavo proprio a quello invece
> 
> ...




tu faresti meglio a non pensare troppo ...
sei donna forse?
tanto da partecipare al raduno?


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl: ...
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma non vale per tutte. Che fai, discrimini?
> Potremmo simulare un funs club...



E vabbè... 

Potremmo aggiungere
zoccole
facocere
maigodute


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E vabbè...
> 
> Potremmo aggiungere
> zoccole
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Un paio di uomini servirebbero per reggere gli striscioni di benvenute alla Stazione, e poi per riarrotolarli e portarseli via appena dopo i saluti.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Cosa ci scriviamo sopra ?





Innominata ha detto:


> Spero non Tradimento (punto net).





Leda ha detto:


> Anche "C O R N U T E" non sarebbe male :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Per quello prepariamo dei badge da attaccare al vestito.
> 
> Tradita.
> Traditrice.
> ...



:risata::risata::risata:  basta farmi sputare sul monitor, basta!!!!!


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao


...

prendo tutto ... 
sto in pausa ... 
prima l'occhio ... 

...


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E vabbè...
> 
> Potremmo aggiungere
> zoccole
> ...


----------



## Leda (30 Gennaio 2014)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> View attachment 8127



Tranquillo, ci pensiamo da sole :sonar:


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E vabbè...
> 
> Potremmo aggiungere
> zoccole
> ...


aggiungi polle


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> aggiungi polle



signore....se mancassero torde e fagiane,potrei provvedere........


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:  basta farmi sputare sul monitor, basta!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl:Sul loro bavero "Segretariato Sociale" ? Giammai "Servizio d' Ordine", please. Come si chiamano quelli che montano e smontano gli striscioni e poi basta?


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> signore....se mancassero torde e fagiane,potrei provvedere........


si parlava di categorie
ora mi fai sorgere il dubbio
sono più polla o torda?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2014)

*ce l'ho...*

ho l'acronimo, è migliorabile ma ce l'ho: vediamo chi mi sa dare la corretta interpretazione
A
V
P
E
F
E
D
T
D
C


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Sul loro bavero "Segretariato Sociale" ? Giammai "Servizio d' Ordine", please. Come si chiamano quelli che montano e smontano gli striscioni e poi basta?


Facchini.


----------



## Flavia (30 Gennaio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho l'acronimo, è migliorabile ma ce l'ho: vediamo chi mi sa dare la corretta interpretazione
> A
> V
> P
> ...



è l'enigma della sfinge?


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao Sbri

indizio ... please ...



sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Sul loro bavero "Segretariato Sociale" ? Giammai "Servizio d' Ordine", please. Come si chiamano quelli che montano e smontano gli striscioni e poi basta?


"manutenzione"?

"inservienti"??


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Facchini.


Guarda che no, non ci si può provare! I facchini poi sarebbero legittimati a portare le borse. Che poi li' e' pieno di facchini. Serve mansione specifica e limitata nel tempo e nello spazio per striscioni da riporre diligentemente e poi voi andate ai vostri pc:sonar:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Guarda che no, non ci si può provare! I facchini poi sarebbero legittimati a portare le borse. Che poi li' e' pieno di facchini. Serve mansione specifica e limitata nel tempo e nello spazio per striscioni da riporre diligentemente e poi voi andate ai vostri pc:sonar:


"striscionisti a contratto breve"


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> "striscionisti a contratto breve"



Ciao


Ahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


brevissimo ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

Le matte risate che ci facciamo qui: ce ne faremo di più là .

@Sbri: ho dovuto fare una ricerca in gugl per sapere COSA E' Cosmoprof, eh...:rotfl:

Comunque, direi che Firenze e Roma sono le mete più abbordabili, soprattutto in treno, velocissimo da ognidove. 

Studiatevi le coincidenze, io consulto gli astri, che devono prevedere una Luna trionfale. 

Se fissiamo per tempo la data, vedo di evitare di chiedere permessi al lavoro, cosa che detesto e che non viene concessa per niente volentieri. Faccio presente che il sabato mattina lavoro. Però anche a Roma posso venire e tornare in giornata. Se ci mettiamo di mezzo _in qualche misura_ la domenica, dato che il lunedì non lavoro, sono in perfetto agio.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> "striscionisti a contratto breve"


E basta con questo precariato però


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E basta con questo precariato però


ecchedevoessereprecariaavitasoloio? :sorriso4:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna vi troverei..nn sarebbe difficile....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



[video=youtube;BoS3-yHoaSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoS3-yHoaSY[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;BoS3-yHoaSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoS3-yHoaSY[/video]



Amico Conte..che ne dici se quel giorno noi due + il Tuba..:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:...immagina come ci rimarrebbero le torde


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico Conte..che ne dici se quel giorno noi due + il Tuba..:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:...immagina come ci rimarrebbero le torde


Ma vuoi stare un po' zitto?
Ci avevo già pensato no?
Ma loro non devono sapere niente...no?

Che non ti racconti di quella volta che mi imboscai alla cosmoprof...
Per una settimana poi non uscii di casa....terrorizzato....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Desso si insospettiranno...e ci depisteranno...no?

E non posteranno dove si trovano no?

E figurati se Sbri te lo dice dove stanno...


----------



## lothar57 (30 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi stare un po' zitto?
> Ci avevo già pensato no?
> Ma loro non devono sapere niente...no?
> 
> ...


Ho 1 piano ovviamente diabolico Contastro....poi sai dove saranno loro e'vicino a Lotharopoli...quanto a Sbri,so come farla  cantare...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho 1 piano ovviamente diabolico Contastro....poi sai dove saranno loro e'vicino a Lotharopoli...quanto a Sbri,so come farla  cantare...


Ok sono nelle tue mani
Sicuramente non falliremo...

Io sarò sul posto solitario e loro non mi noteranno....

Mi noteranno quando entrerai tu nel locale esordendo....Vecchio MOOOONAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Insomma dove si va ?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Insomma dove si va ?


Firenze o Roma. Si tratta di votare.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Firenze o Roma. Si tratta di votare.



Ciao

ok ... pongo il mio voto ... 

Roma. 


Poi, certo ... vedremo le proposte delle date ... 


sienne


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Firenze o Roma. Si tratta di votare.


Di domenica io la vedo dura
Almeno se si tratta di spostarsi.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

Posso votare pure io?


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

sapete come si fa un sondaggio? C'è una funzione apposita nel forum? Votiamo?


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Posso votare pure io?



Ciao Miss,


verresti?


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Di domenica io la vedo dura


hm, non va bene proprio per te o è difficile? Sabato, hai visto, Fanta non può.


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sapete come si fa un sondaggio? C'è una funzione apposita nel forum? Votiamo?



Ciao AB


yes, votiamo ...

Vai con il sondaggio ... 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Posso votare pure io?


se vieni :smile:
eddai, vieni! Salta su un aereo


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Miss,
> 
> 
> verresti?
> ...



Quello solo donne si certo. Non so quando lo fate ma se lo fate e io e sono in italia quei giorni certo cge vengo.
Una volta in italia io mi muovo bene xoi treni. Mi piace il treno. 
Io comunque sto a roma quando sono in italia


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AB
> 
> 
> yes, votiamo ...
> ...


ma non lo so fare! Ci deve essere una funzione, forse. Negli altri forum c'è.


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Quello solo donne si certo. Non so quando lo fate ma se lo fate e io e sono in italia quei giorni certo cge vengo.
> Una volta in italia io mi muovo bene xoi treni. Mi piace il treno.
> Io comunque sto a roma quando sono in italia


facciamo in modo di scegliere una data nella quale ci sei, no? Quando sarai in Italia nei prox mesi?


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma non lo so fare! Ci deve essere una funzione, forse. Negli altri forum c'è.



Ciao

infatti ... in altri lo conosco, qui, non vedo dove o come ... 


sienne


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, non va bene proprio per te o è difficile? Sabato, hai visto, Fanta non può.


Potrei ma stando in postazione. Cioè, prima delle dieci non posso abbandonarla e va programmato con parecchio anticipo


----------



## Caciottina (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> facciamo in modo di scegliere una data nella quale ci sei, no? Quando sarai in Italia nei prox mesi?


Mmm no so ancora perche la mia capa nn mi manda mai in ferie..... 
Voi ragazze intanto fate....io mi astengo col voto perche tanto tra rom e forenze a me van bene tutte e due....
Poi quando fissate cerco di muovermi in modo di esserci 
Grazie


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Potrei ma stando in postazione. Cioè, prima delle dieci non posso abbandonarla e va programmato con parecchio anticipo


e questo vale anche per le feste? Tipo, che so, il 25 aprile o il 1 maggio?


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao AB


ohhh caspita, ho inviato un sondaggio per il luogo ... 
ha funzionato ... ora lo posso togliere?

volevo fare anteprima, invece l'ho proprio posto come thread ... 


sienne


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e questo vale anche per le feste? Tipo, che so, il 25 aprile o il 1 maggio?


Il primo maggio trovi tutto chiuso, i lavoratori festeggiano! Pure le migliori vinerie spesso celebrano. Il 25 ci sono doppi festeggiamenti in casa.
Se è nella capitale le domeniche sono più gestibili...


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il primo maggio trovi tutto chiuso, i lavoratori festeggiano! Pure le migliori vinerie spesso celebrano. Il 25 ci sono doppi festeggiamenti in casa.
> Se è nella capitale le domeniche sono più gestibili...


ok, vediamo che dice il sondaggio della magica sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AB
> 
> 
> ohhh caspita, ho inviato un sondaggio per il luogo ...
> ...


no, no, ferma lì, che va benissimo! Ovviamente, che votino solo i partecipanti, è importante (capito, maschietti?)


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

Il sabato lavoro fino alle 12.30, scapicollandomi potrei arrivare in serata e poi la domenica mattina mica partireste tutte all'alba, no? E se no, 'fanculo chiedo il permesso.:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il sabato lavoro fino alle 12.30, scapicollandomi potrei arrivare in serata e poi la domenica mattina mica partireste tutte all'alba, no? E se no, 'fanculo chiedo il permesso.:smile:


parla con Inno, per me sab o dom è uguale


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Potremmo aprire a....*

PASSANTE


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> PASSANTE




Ciao

certo, è aperto!

figurati!



sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, è aperto!
> 
> ...


per passante, questo ed altro :up:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, è aperto!
> 
> ...


Ci mette tutte d'accordo, sempre


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2014)

passante è un Uomo


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> PASSANTE


prrche?
è un uomo ...



ops ...
gia chiesto...


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> passante è un Uomo


Ciao

si ... è un UOMO ... amica ... 
è giustamente Passante.
e ci sta ... poi, se ci sono altri,
faremo il test, come previsto.



sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma Oscuro c'è?


donna anche lui ? ma che è ? di là JB che viene a curiosare ...qui proponete oscuro ...se si fanno l'operazioncina bene se non nada :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> donna anche lui ? ma che è ? di là JB che viene a curiosare ...qui proponete oscuro ...se si fanno l'operazioncina bene se non nada :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' solo per i cartelloni.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E' solo per i cartelloni.


cartelloni? :singleeye: cioè?


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> cartelloni? :singleeye: cioè?


Quelli per il Benvenute, gli striscioni! Un contratto di dieci minuti, peraltro ben retribuito.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Quelli per il Benvenute, gli striscioni! Un contratto di dieci minuti, peraltro ben retribuito.


ah ok


----------



## sienne (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ciao

ma vorrei anche un portaombrelli, se c'è il sole ... 
e se fa caldo ... agitare le foglie di banane ... 

cioè ... è o non è il raduno delle donne ... 


poi, certo ... un test c'è da fare ... 


sienne


----------



## lolapal (30 Gennaio 2014)

Scusate, non ce la faccio a leggere 13 pagine... avete già deciso il periodo?

Intanto, vado a rispondere al sondaggio...


----------



## Fantastica (31 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> se c'è il sole ...
> e se fa caldo ... agitare le foglie di banane ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Divì (31 Gennaio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Firenze inlove o anche Bologna!


Vengo anch'io! Posso? A me va bene Bologna, Firenze o anche Roma, viva la tratta frecciarossa.....


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Vengo anch'io! Posso? A me va bene Bologna, Firenze o anche Roma, viva la tratta frecciarossa.....


certo!!! Vota nel sondaggio


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> certo!!! Vota nel sondaggio



ma l'americano è in America?


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma l'americano è in America?


ora sì, perché?


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ora sì, perché?



curiosità! quando torna?


----------



## AnnaBlume (31 Gennaio 2014)

free ha detto:


> curiosità! quando torna?


è appena arrivato e tornato, a breve faccio un salto io


----------

